
Will Google Chrome OS Bring Us the Mythical GDrive? - noodle
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/will_google_chrome_os_bring_us_the_mythical_gdrive.php
======
pclark
too slow google - dropbox is everything I wanted from GDrive, and more.

